# WMAA World Training Camp June 27-29, 2014



## James Miller (Mar 26, 2014)

* Why train at the WMAA Camp?*
The WMAA  World Training Camp is North Americas leading camp for Presas Arnis  (Modern Arnis and Kombatan). Be trained by the worlds top instructors  in Modern Arnis and Kombatan. You will learn the fundamentals of both  arts. We also bring in masters and grandmasters from other systems to  add more variety and depth to your training experience. Come join us at  our yearly training camp and prepare to be impressed! 
*
Where is the training being held?*
The World training camp is held at the WMAA Head Quarters  at Horizon Martial Arts. This is the Western Hemispheres longest  running Modern Arnis school. This state of the art  facility has free  internet access, climate  control, spacious matted training floor and  multiple TVs for video analysis of students.*

All work and no play? *
Hardly, in addition to all of the training, there  will be plenty of time to socialize with the instructors and fellow  campers. There will be a party held at Datus home Saturday night. There  will be plenty of food for all. We also will have activities such as  swimming, bonfire, tomahawk and knife throwing as well as  the WMAA   belting ceremony for those who have participated in the camp test. *

Make sure you dont miss this one of a kind training camp!*

 *When:*
January 27th - 29th, 2014
*There will be instructor training & testing for Presas Arnis Brown and Black Belts on June 26th. *

*Where:*
*WMAA Head Quarters
Horizon Martial Arts*
280 Center Rd 
West Seneca, NY 14224

*Staff:*
Grand Master "Datu Tim" Hartman
Grand Master Rick Manglinong
Punong-Guro Jeffery Leader
Punong-Guro Sal Todaro
Punong-Guro Steve Scott

*Special Guests:*
Master Chris LaCava - Hapkido
Master Rich Parsons - Balintawak and Modern Arnis

*Cost:*
*WMAA Members*
*$**249* By June 1, 2014
*$**299* After June 1, 2014

*Non - Members*
*$**299* By June 1, 2014
*$**349*After June 1, 2014
Group rates are available

View attachment $2014 WMAA World Camp.jpgView attachment $2014 WMAA Camp Flyer Reg.jpg

​


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm leaving tomorrow afternoon for this! Save some pizza and wings for me.


----------

